# Where do you think I'm from?



## 82riceballs

Hi all

Sometimes when people ask me where I'm from, I respond by saying, "Where do you think I'm from?" 

어디서 온 것 같아요?

But I"m wondering if there is a politer way to say this?
어디서 온 것 같은가요?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Kross

I heard some foreign people staying long in Korea are sick and tired of that kind of question. Anyway, I think ~같아요? is polite enough to say that in Korean. It sounds polite and a bit witty.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thank you Kross!


----------

